# Pullet or Roo? Want to guess?



## Val_10 (May 19, 2020)

Say hello to my 4 barnyard mutts! They're the sweetest little things! I'm still struggling to guess girls vs boys. And the breed! (Pretty sure #1 is part roadrunner!) Was told australorp, but don't think that's correct. Help!!!!


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

My “part road runner” is an Easter egger! It’s funny that someone else describes their chicken the same way. I am no expert on breeds or anything, but you sure have some cute chickens!


----------



## Val_10 (May 19, 2020)

Forgot to mention, I think they're about 5-6 weeks old.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

All are roosters if they are 5 - 6 weeks old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Come on, someone show up to tell Val what is what with her birds. I've got an idea on one but not going to say anything yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sylie said:


> All are roosters if they are 5 - 6 weeks old


I had one chosen as female. But I must have known that wasn't right so I stayed silent.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

lol, you're getting better Robin. The only chick that I'm not 100% sure of is the one labeled #1 but I'm pretty sure


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's the one I thought might be female. Now I'm excited that maybe, just maybe I can say with confidence yes or no. 

Of course that won't hold. I'll forget some crucial clue and be blown out of the water again.


----------



## Val_10 (May 19, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's the one I thought might be female. Now I'm excited that maybe, just maybe I can say with confidence yes or no.
> 
> Of course that won't hold. I'll forget some crucial clue and be blown out of the water again.





Sylie said:


> lol, you're getting better Robin. The only chick that I'm not 100% sure of is the one labeled #1 but I'm pretty sure


Really, #1 might be female? That's the one I was leaning towards male?? He/She is very bossy and is the first to chest bump in the morning.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

They all chest bump when they are young, they are just getting the pecking order in place.
Like I said though, I'm not 100% sure on that one. Someone more familiar with crested breeds might be able to tell.


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm going with all roosters


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

My 2 cents, 4 roos.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I believe #3 could be a pullet but the rest are roosters.


----------



## Val_10 (May 19, 2020)

mitzy123point said:


> I believe #3 could be a pullet but the rest are roosters.


I think so too!!! Yippee! Time will tell.


----------

